# warning - Pacman Frog eating a fuzzy(very graphic)



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a couple of pics of him eating a fuzzy, kinda graphic so if your squeemish don't look, those that like seeing nature at work enjoy


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice frog. how big is it?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now he is about 3-4 inches in diameter when he gets full grown he will be around 10-12 inches.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a link to a couple vids and pics I put up here awhile ago
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/pacman-frog-graphic-854/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those dudes are cool


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

He's so darn cute!!!! What else does he eat Aaron?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

What a cubby guy, that's an wicked pet in my book.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

He also eats crickets if they happen to jump in front of him. These type of frogs are known to be very very lazy


----------

